# Bicycle Tragic Royalty



## Mongo44 (Apr 7, 2022)

Here’s a Tru Card blank I made. This specific deck glows under UV light. Cast using Alumilite clear slow on custom made tubing (304 Stainless). Blank is still rough!


----------



## Joebobber (Apr 7, 2022)

Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## mark james (Apr 7, 2022)

Interesting.  Very unique.


----------



## DBDanger (Apr 8, 2022)

Looks like it could be cool. But, honestly, I don't know what I am looking at really. Looks like some clear resin with a glowing design inside? I'm intrigued and will wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Mongo44 (Apr 8, 2022)

Joebobber said:


> Can't wait to see it finished!





mark james said:


> Interesting.  Very unique.


Thank you!


----------

